# Bandoggexbulldog useful for...??



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, I made a booboo in the title and can't fix it 
Should read Bandogge x Presa 
Opinions? PLEASE be civil! I really am curious if this breeding would be helpful on ranch/farm.

I do have to admit, the bottom pic just cracks me up 

Wait one, xgotta get on my laptop, the iPad won't let me copy and paste the link. Be right back.

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/pet/2986315855.html

There we go 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

They are good for boosting egos, possible as "guard dogs" in ghettos or maybe a conversation piece?

Bandogs were crosses intended to be the ultimate guard/protection dogs. Some proved more successful then others. Some people who actually worked their bandogs had some success in protection sports and then others wanted to cash in on the success so started mixing everything. These dogs may be okay pets and estate guardians but they have not been bred for any specific purpose other then to produce puppies.


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

Unlikely to be trustworthy around livestock. The only purpose I can see for this cross is to make "big tough dogs".


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Not good for anything.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for your replies. 

Just as I thought. I feel sad, because I'm pretty sure those adorable puppies are going to be in the shelter holding pens for euthanasia eventually. Every single shelter for miles around is overly full and begging people to adopt, but dogs like these never hit the adoption side. 

Wish I had never seen that ad. 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Ever heard of this bandog line? I did a quick search but nothing with "teeth"?

In His Love
Mich


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

The lucky ones will make it to a shelter. 
Usually the people who buy such a dog is planning on using the dog to scare other people and fighting. They don't know they are useless for both purposes. They will be short. fat, slow dogs. Many people think the wider across the chest a dog is the better it is. When they find out the dog is useless it will be killed, tortured, or abandoned.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

sandsuncritters said:


> Ever heard of this bandog line? I did a quick search but nothing with "teeth"?
> 
> In His Love
> Mich


Just some kids who are trying to get in on the blue pit bulls a little late.
Since that is failing they are adding fat hippos to their lines.
Just some scatter bred dogs by a back yard breeder.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Our area is a hotbed of this insane craziness....

Long road ahead for rescued pit bulls|ActionNewsJax.com | Jacksonville News, Weather, Sports | WTEV-TV

I guess I'm a "lotta" overwhelmed by this stuff this morning, it hasn't made the news yet - but another raid in a jungle-like area near me just yielded more gutwrenching torturous treatment 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

sandsuncritters said:


> Our area is a hotbed of this insane craziness....
> 
> Long road ahead for rescued pit bulls|ActionNewsJax.com | Jacksonville News, Weather, Sports | WTEV-TV
> 
> ...


The sad part is the Pit Sisters will do as much damage for the dogs and the breed as the man who was busted.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

I admit I do not know much about them. I was just happy and relieved that the dogs were going to have a second chance at life.

What do you know about them? History?

In His Love
Mich


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

everyone else already said it all. These dogs have no place on a farm. If they are lucky, they will make it to a shelter and either get euthanized or get responsible educated owners. In the wrong hands, it would be very bad for the dogs. And as a side note.....I REALLY hate it when breeders call it a "rehoming fee". It's a PRICE tag, plain and simple.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

sandsuncritters said:


> I admit I do not know much about them. I was just happy and relieved that the dogs were going to have a second chance at life.
> 
> What do you know about them? History?
> 
> ...


Just look at the dogs that are making the newspapers because of attacking people or other animals. Every single time it is the dog belonging to a person who thought they were going to raise the dog different and it wouldn't attack anything.

There has never been a dog attack a person or someone's pet that was owned by supposedly dog fighters. None that have ever attacked that was raised by people who supposedly raised dogs for fighting.

Every single time it is a dog that has been rescued or raised by people who think they can change hundreds of years of selective breeding by being nice to the dog.

Before the mid 80s there wasn't any attacks making the papers or TV. The reason was the dogs were raised by people who were familiar with the breed.

The pit bull rescues put dogs in the hands of people who have no idea about what the dog was bred for and no idea what to do when their dog attacks something.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

The breeder really does know his stuff doesn't he? what a joke....he says the dad is a Presa Canary. The breed is actually called Presa Canario. Why on earth would someone breeding dogs not even know how to spell the breed's name? The really sad thing is that those pups are cute and affordable. So they will sell like hot cakes and all sorts of low-lifes will end with them.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

BarbadosSheep said:


> The breeder really does know his stuff doesn't he? what a joke....he says the dad is a Presa Canary. The breed is actually called Presa Canario. Why on earth would someone breeding dogs not even know how to spell the breed's name? The really sad thing is that those pups are cute and affordable. So they will sell like hot cakes and all sorts of low-lifes will end with them.


They have a website.
Looks like they are some teenagers.
Take a look at their dogs. Don't look like they could walk across the yard without resting. Some of the dogs are so far out at the shoulders it is surprising they can walk.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

So what are you suggesting should be done with the dogs that were taken from the fighting?

Should they have all been euthed immediately?
Given to breeders or folks who had a past history of supposedly fighting dogs, because they would have more knowledge and experience with the breed?

What DO people who supposedly fight dogs do with a dog who "attacks something"?

I am asking a serious question here because I honestly want to understand and gain knowledge in order to make good decisions in future. You are being very kind in your responses and it is greatly appreciated 

In His Love
Mich




pancho said:


> Just look at the dogs that are making the newspapers because of attacking people or other animals. Every single time it is the dog belonging to a person who thought they were going to raise the dog different and it wouldn't attack anything.
> 
> There has never been a dog attack a person or someone's pet that was owned by supposedly dog fighters. None that have ever attacked that was raised by people who supposedly raised dogs for fighting.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Pancho is correct. These are young gangstas on the "hard" side of town trying to make a buck and a reputation off innocent animals.
It would not surprise me if the dogs they bred were stolen or "free" on CL.

Btw that's a seriously deficient Presa, if indeed that's what it is.

In His Name
Mich


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

sandsuncritters said:


> So what are you suggesting should be done with the dogs that were taken from the fighting?
> 
> Should they have all been euthed immediately?
> Given to breeders or folks who had a past history of supposedly fighting dogs, because they would have more knowledge and experience with the breed?
> ...


The dogs should have been put down immediately. Sounds bad but it might save a person's life. Sometimes you have to do things that are not pleasant.

Usually people who raise fighting dogs will put down any animal that is man aggressive. They are supposed to attack other animals but not humans. That is one reason you have never heard about a fighting dog attacking a person.

People who raise and fight dogs make sure their dogs cannot escape. They are not allowed within reach of another animal. They are never allowed off leash.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for your honesty and sharing your knowledge. 
You are correct that sometimes the right thing is not easy and not popular, but necessary all the same.

I have always tried to do the right thing by each dog that has come into my life, and a few times that has included a transition to the Rainbow Bridge.

You have given me some new perspective to chew on, along with validating some thoughts that have been nagging at me for some time.

I'm signing off for the evening now, y'all have a good evening 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I adore pit bulls. My pit bull is the smartest dog I have ever owned and we love her dearly. But no way in a million years would I consider adopting an ex-fighting dog. I would never trust it and if I can't trust my own dog there is no sense in having it. I feel like many of these dogs might be fine. But there are also some ticking time bombs in there and it's simply not worth the risk.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

BarbadosSheep said:


> I adore pit bulls. My pit bull is the smartest dog I have ever owned and we love her dearly. But no way in a million years would I consider adopting an ex-fighting dog. I would never trust it and if I can't trust my own dog there is no sense in having it. I feel like many of these dogs might be fine. But there are also some ticking time bombs in there and it's simply not worth the risk.


If they would be adopted by people who know pit bulls they would be very good dogs. There isn't any rescue that would let such a person around the dogs. They can usually be trusted more than the average dog. It is just a lot of trouble keeping them. They cannot be allowed around other dogs or animals and can not be allowed to run free. If a person can handle that there wouldn't be any problem.

I have owned a lot of them, most of them I would trust with my life. They are very smart. People just have to know what they are capable of doing and know how to prevent it.
I can remember getting a call at work from a neighbor. She saw my wife in the yard with two of ours fighting. It was 2 hours before I could make it home. She was still in the yard with her arms around the neck of one dog. Her and both dogs were covered in blood. It took me a few minutes to get them separated and her in the house. Not a single scratch on her.
Imagine how a person would have fared with a couple of normal dogs.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Pancho, that's a mighty big "if". If they got adopted only by people who really knew this breed and could handle it, then they probably would be fine. But they will probably be handed out to any family that has a fenced yard and can provide proper medical care. And then we will see pics of the new family doggie posing with the families 4 year old child. I remember seeing photos of the Michael Vic dogs posing with little kids. How that made me cringe.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

BarbadosSheep said:


> Pancho, that's a mighty big "if". If they got adopted only by people who really knew this breed and could handle it, then they probably would be fine. But they will probably be handed out to any family that has a fenced yard and can provide proper medical care. And then we will see pics of the new family doggie posing with the families 4 year old child. I remember seeing photos of the Michael Vic dogs posing with little kids. How that made me cringe.


I agree. It always bothers me when I read of a bust where some group takes the dogs and trys to rehab them.
Also can't understand when some group takes a dog from a person for the benefit of the dog then destroys the dog.


----------



## Royal.T.Yak (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm always concerned when a "breeder" can't spell the name of the breed(s) they work with... Presa Canario =/= Canary?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Royal.T.Yak said:


> I'm always concerned when a "breeder" can't spell the name of the breed(s) they work with... Presa Canario =/= Canary?


maybe they are yellow and can sing and fly.gre:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Most of the Vic dogs were taken by a pit bull rescue and put into foster homes. Most of them are now loved pets. Bully breeds tend to have very stable temperaments and survive in conditions that would totally destroy another dog.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Maura said:


> Most of the Vic dogs were taken by a pit bull rescue and put into foster homes. Most of them are now loved pets. Bully breeds tend to have very stable temperaments and survive in conditions that would totally destroy another dog.


that is true. But would you trust one with your young child? I know I wouldn't. And I adore this breed! But quite honestly, I would not trust ANY adult rescue dog with a young child. did you read about the rescue dog here in South Carolina that attacked and killed a 4 week old infant? It was a golden retriever mix. Looked like it may have had some aussie in it. The child was left unattended in a swing and the dog attacked and ripped the child's leg off. It also bit the baby a lot. Child died from blood loss. The father is being charged with homicide by child neglect for leaving the child alone with that dog.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't believe he father has been charged and I doubt he will be.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

JasoninMN said:


> I don't believe he father has been charged and I doubt he will be.


you are right...he has not been charged. But my guess is that he will be, and should be. Who leaves a newborn sitting in a swing with a strange dog while you go take a nap in the other room? How could he have slept through that attack? It was a single-wide mobile home that has walls as thin as paper. The mother came home and discovered her child bleeding to death. There is more to this story than they are letting on.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Most of the time when a dog attacks and is serious there isn't much noise. 
Barking and growling is a threat. If they are really serious there isn't any need for a threat.
It is possible to have a dog fight on the 24th floor of a hotel and the neighbors on either side not even hear a thing. When I ran my dogs I would put a bell on the collar. This was to hear when they found and killed some animal. Usually the animal they killed didn't last long enough to make a noise and the dogs didn't make any noise. Sometimes I could hear the bell when they shook out their hold.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

maybe not much noise from the dog but I bet that baby was screaming as his leg was ripped off. How could he not have heard that?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

JasoninMN said:


> I don't believe he father has been charged and I doubt he will be.


He was charged yesterday. My guess is that he will be convicted too, as he should be.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

BarbadosSheep said:


> He was charged yesterday. My guess is that he will be convicted too, as he should be.


I agree.
I can remember one of the first attacks where a pit bull killed a person.
A small 2 year old child was killed by a pit bull. The dog was chained up in a locked back yard. The child lived over 1/2 mile away across a busy 4 lane road. Somehow the child got out of his own yard, crossed the 4 lane road, went the 1/2 mile to the other house, and got in a back yard with a locked gate. No one saw the child anywhere along the way and the mother didn't know the child was gone.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

pancho said:


> I agree.
> I can remember one of the first attacks where a pit bull killed a person.
> A small 2 year old child was killed by a pit bull. The dog was chained up in a locked back yard. The child lived over 1/2 mile away across a busy 4 lane road. Somehow the child got out of his own yard, crossed the 4 lane road, went the 1/2 mile to the other house, and got in a back yard with a locked gate. No one saw the child anywhere along the way and the mother didn't know the child was gone.


Was anyone charged and/or convicted in that case? Something sounds pretty fishy about that case too. How on earth did a small child make it that far without being seen? And how did she get in that yard?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

BarbadosSheep said:


> Was anyone charged and/or convicted in that case? Something sounds pretty fishy about that case too. How on earth did a small child make it that far without being seen? And how did she get in that yard?


No one charged. Some people had questions but it was a small town in Texas and probably the first kid killed by a pit bull so there wasn't many questions.
The dog, Toby, was destroyed.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Got mixed feelings about the dog being killed. One one hand, it was chained behind a locked gate, where he should not have been able to harm anyone. But on the other hand....why keep a dog around that has the potential to do this? Either way, the dog was not at fault. He was simply the product of his genetics or environment. The kids's mother should have been watching her.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

BarbadosSheep said:


> Got mixed feelings about the dog being killed. One one hand, it was chained behind a locked gate, where he should not have been able to harm anyone. But on the other hand....why keep a dog around that has the potential to do this? Either way, the dog was not at fault. He was simply the product of his genetics or environment. The kids's mother should have been watching her.


That incident was before there was a push to rehad and rehome pit bulls.
Usually back then if it showed aggression against a person it was put down.
It wasn't long before some people got the idea they could change a dog's breeding just by treating it different.


----------

